# 100 Chicken Mcnugget Challenge by 700 lb man!



## hopeforhopenick (Nov 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/QonuHIG3uaM 


:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2: Enjoy


----------



## Zowie (Nov 28, 2011)

Heya - I don't mean to be rude about this, but just as a heads up, this is FAR more geared towards the people who frequent the weight board than it is for here. You seem like a nice guy, and I've gone through a few of your videos before, you mentioned trying to lose weight? Whether that's still the case or not, if you're happy with the way you are, great. But this is crazy unhealthy, dude. If you want to at mass-quantities of food, don't eat fast-food shit. 

Happy and healthy is always the sexiest thing. Just sayin'.


----------



## imfree (Nov 28, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Heya - I don't mean to be rude about this, but just as a heads up, this is FAR more geared towards the people who frequent the weight board than it is for here. You seem like a nice guy, and I've gone through a few of your videos before, you mentioned trying to lose weight? Whether that's still the case or not, if you're happy with the way you are, great. But this is crazy unhealthy, dude. If you want to at mass-quantities of food, *don't eat fast-food shit*.
> 
> Happy and healthy is always the sexiest thing. Just sayin'.



I'll add my "amen" to that. Most restaurant food is horribly loaded with salt, so a person should watch out.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 28, 2011)

Currently watching the vid..and the comment about xtube made me LOL.

haha...someone get that man some Ranch dammit.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 28, 2011)

You guys are tripping about the health aspect because if you do a google search of the "100 chicken mcnugget challenge" a couple of folks have tried to do it. I have to say though not vomiting during the 1st vid is feat in itself..lol. I was surprised to find that there are actually a couple of fb pages on it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 29, 2011)

If there isn't any of the new chili flavored dipping sauce in it, I'm not even gonna look. A girl's gotta have her priorities.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't watch you slowly kill yourself. Sorry, for me its super sad . And gross...


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 29, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> "_You guys are tripping about the health aspect *because* if you do a google search of the "100 chicken mcnugget challenge" *a couple of folks have tried to do it. *_"


Aahhh...*sucksteeth*


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey hey hey... To each their own people. Health is an issue, yes, but in most cases the one committing foodicide knows his or her limits. This isnt an everyday thing, I'm sure. People try crazy food challenges all the time. Just make sure you work out even 30 min a day && you can eat pretty much what you want (IN MODERATION). But give the guy some props. I can kill a 50 piece pretty clean. Makes me wonder...


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I can't watch you slowly kill yourself. Sorry, for me its super sad . And gross...


.

I wanna rep this a million times over.


----------



## Melian (Nov 29, 2011)

Boo hoo. I'm not losing any sleep over an internet guy eating McNuggets.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

Melian said:


> Boo hoo. I'm not losing any sleep over an internet guy eating McNuggets.



LMMFAO!!! I damn near pissed muhself... What about over a manbeef doing a suggestive jig in your direction while eating Spam on a stick?


----------



## fritzi (Nov 29, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I can't watch you slowly kill yourself. Sorry, for me its super sad . And gross...



I couldn't agree more!

Next time please a nice dance again!
Better for you and more fun for us!

And anyway - who has the time to watch anybody stuffing themselves with truly vile industrial fast food for half an hour???


----------



## Cors (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with the others but I cannot help but wonder. 

Do paysite models who gorge on huge quantities of food for their fans on the Weight Board or Paysite Board, post about food addictions, health issues, general unhappiness with their size and their desire to lose weight elsewhere (as it is their right to do so) get a better reception than this man?


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

We shouldn't be downing this dude for what he does. Is this not an acceptance forum? I'm sure homeboy knows the risks of what he is doing. But if it is what makes his day, let him enjoy it. His fans like it. Dare Devils risk their ass for our entertainment, think of him that way. To say what he is doing is "gross" is putting what he does down. That isn't right. What if that makes him feel worse than when he is pigging out? If you don't like it, don't look at it. He is as much as a feeling human being as the rest of us. So instead of raggin on what he might be doing to himself (he is a big boy && has made his own choice) just give him props for still breathing at least. I'm not trying to cause some drama here for snap at people but shit, if I had to read these comments I'd be feeling something fuckin awful right about now. Do the females that do this get the same reaction? Now I am wondering too


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Nov 29, 2011)

:


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


>



Hey! None of that sir!!! You have your fans that love your mouthy lust for vittles. You knew when to stop. That shows restrain. +Breaks out the mic+ Cuz you are foodaful, no mattuh what they say. Words won't bring you down.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 29, 2011)

Mmm, controversy! 

Do you walk up to every smoker and excessive drinker (social drinking hurts the liver too), saying, "I can't watch you kill yourself"?

Nick is aware of what he's doing. Just like smokers are aware they are rotting their lungs. Lighten up, people.

But nothing beats his dancing.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Mmm, controversy!
> 
> Do you walk up to every smoker and excessive drinker (social drinking hurts the liver too), saying, "I can't watch you kill yourself"?
> 
> ...



THIS^

I rarely ever venture to this board but even I have to agree with what you said. I have friends who smoke but I'm not gonna stand there and say "I can't watch you kill yourself"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 29, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> We shouldn't be downing this dude for what he does. Is this not an acceptance forum? I'm sure homeboy knows the risks of what he is doing. But if it is what makes his day, let him enjoy it. His fans like it. Dare Devils risk their ass for our entertainment, think of him that way. To say what he is doing is "gross" is putting what he does down. That isn't right. What if that makes him feel worse than when he is pigging out? If you don't like it, don't look at it. He is as much as a feeling human being as the rest of us. So instead of raggin on what he might be doing to himself (he is a big boy && has made his own choice) just give him props for still breathing at least. I'm not trying to cause some drama here for snap at people but shit, if I had to read these comments I'd be feeling something fuckin awful right about now. Do the females that do this get the same reaction? Now I am wondering too



I agree with you completely, but I think the original question was, should this be moved to the feedee/weight gain/foodee board as it seems more geared towards that.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 29, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> THIS^
> 
> I rarely ever venture to this board but even I have to agree with what you said. I have friends who smoke but I'm not gonna stand there and say "I can't watch you kill yourself"



Right. And I'm not saying the others should be amazed at his gorging. To each his own. There is nothing wrong with feeling disgusted by it. Not everyone is a freak like me.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 29, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree with you completely, but I think the original question was, should this be moved to the feedee/weight gain/foodee board as it seems more geared towards that.



This was my main point. It's his business, and it's the business of people who enjoy that lifestyle.



Cors said:


> I agree with the others but I cannot help but wonder.
> 
> Do paysite models who gorge on huge quantities of food for their fans on the Weight Board or Paysite Board, post about food addictions, health issues, general unhappiness with their size and their desire to lose weight elsewhere (as it is their right to do so) get a better reception than this man?



I like to think that we have a better sense of empathy or health consciousness. I may just be a self-righteous prick though. Haha. 



Deanna said:


> Mmm, controversy!
> 
> Do you walk up to every smoker and excessive drinker (social drinking hurts the liver too), saying, "I can't watch you kill yourself"?
> 
> Nick is aware of what he's doing. Just like smokers are aware they are rotting their lungs. Lighten up, people.



Yes, but a smoker isn't smoking 6 packs in a row for the enjoyment of others, nor are others spending half an hour watching. It's a give-and-take; sure, Nick requires to eat a heck of a lot more food than the average person, that's logical. But the excess (and same goes to the women of the paysite/weightboard) is a matter of show for those who enjoy that lifestyle and excess. 
I smoke, I drink, I eat crap food and wear animal fur. But I'm doing them entirely for myself. 


But whatever, it is entirely Nick's business. I just think that, it really should be on the weightboard. I personally don't agree with this sort of deal, even if it means handing in my FFA card back, haha.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 29, 2011)

Whoops! Double post!


----------



## Goreki (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Nick! You're sexy enough without gimmicks! Do what makes you happy, not what makes the bimbos squeal!


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 29, 2011)

^We're all winners....


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 29, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I can't watch you slowly kill yourself. Sorry, for me its super sad . And gross...



As everyone is entitled to their opinion..I have to say that calling someone gross in public is not cute.


----------



## escapist (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok as a former 500+ guy I have to say what you guys consider a TON of food might not really be that much to us. Today I had 2-3 Cups Mashed Potato's with cheese, 4 Cuts of 8-10oz Prime rib 2 Cuts of Beef Brisket, 1-2 cups Pulled Pork, 8 4-6oz Beer battered Cod, 2 Pork Spring Rolls, 4 Meatballs, 1 Cup Chinese chicken & Mushroom a slice of pizza. This does not include the stuff I took off Chicken Leg's plate. Or the 2 Soda's and 2 Cups of water. .....and that was just Lunch. ....and I'm under 500 lbs. So who can really say what is killing a 700 lb man, or what is to much for him.

I myself can eat all that and still go on hour long walks. I will most likely go on one again tonight (great for the blood sugar). Even at 300 lbs I used to eat 1 chicken and an entire wok full of rice and not gain a lb.

Oh and by the way for me the only seriously bad thing I had was the mashed potato's.


I should also add I did not do this for a video stunt, or to prove my awesomeness on a food challenge. I just like to treat myself sometimes and have fantastic tasting food, and it was mostly really well done...Oh that's what I forgot, the green bean casserole...it just wasn't as good as the one chicken legs made, so I left it off the list. Its not like I eat like this every day. Maybe 1-2x a week if I can afford it. I'm sure he doesn't eat 100 chicken nuggets every day...cause well that might actually be weird.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 29, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree with you completely, but I think the original question was, should this be moved to the feedee/weight gain/foodee board as it seems more geared towards that.



He can but that area is geared more toward females than males. Plus most dudes do not venture out of BHM/FFA land ..unlike you..Mr.Braveheart.


Anywho..I see nothing wrong with Nathan's hot dog eating contest or the Mc D's chicken nugget challenge..jeez folks


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 29, 2011)

escapist said:


> Ok as a former 500+ guy I have to say what you guys consider a TON of food might not really be that much to us. Today I had 2-3 Cups Mashed Potato's with cheese, 4 Cuts of 8-10oz Prime rib 2 Cuts of Beef Brisket, 1-2 cups Pulled Pork, 8 4-6oz Beer battered Cod, 2 Pork Spring Rolls, 4 Meatballs, 1 Cup Chinese chicken & Mushroom a slice of pizza. This does not include the stuff I took off Chicken Leg's plate. Or the 2 Soda's and 2 Cups of water. .....and that was just Lunch. ....and I'm under 500 lbs. So who can really say what is killing a 700 lb man, or what is to much for him.
> 
> I myself can eat all that and still go on hour long walks. I will most likely go on one again tonight (great for the blood sugar). Even at 300 lbs I used to eat 1 chicken and an entire wok full of rice and not gain a lb.
> 
> ...



I haven't said anything about whatever Nick decides to do, his life, he should enjoy it however he wants, but I think what people were getting at was the QUALITY of the food, not the quantity. Sure the quantity sounds like a lot to a 130lb woman, but I don't think you can argue that eating 7 Nuggets from McDo is healthy. I don't think eating any quantity of fast food is considered healthy. I'm pretty sure that's what people meant by "killing himself."


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't said anything about whatever Nick decides to do, his life, he should enjoy it however he wants, but I think what people were getting at was the QUALITY of the food, not the quantity. Sure the quantity sounds like a lot to a 130lb woman, but I don't think you can argue that eating 7 Nuggets from McDo is healthy. I don't think eating any quantity of fast food is considered healthy. I'm pretty sure that's what people meant by "killing himself."



Also, I think what the ladies were getting at is he has on numerous occasions said if he doesnt lose weight that he will die.

Eating that much fast food isnt constructive to his plight at all. 

If he chooses to do that, youre right, its his perogative. But what Anjula was trying to say I think is that she's not going to sit there and contribute to someones essential suicide. Which is a valid arguement as well. 

I dont really have a big oppinion on this either way.

But yeah.


----------



## escapist (Nov 29, 2011)

lol ok, seriously though, you really think he eats that way all the time? I don't know about you but I can't afford to eat Fast food every day. I tend to agree wholeheartedly about quality of food but I have a sneaking suspension there is a reason he is doing the video's. He would not be the first Super Sized Person offered and given things to do things for the enjoyment of fan's . I think the topic is being blown way out of proportion is all. I don't know anybody who hasn't gorged themselves on a large unhealthy meal at one time or another. Hell my family must be down right EVIL because we have a tradition of giving a 1 year old their own entire cake to destroy on their birthday they often go in face first!

I myself mostly eat whole grains, low to no sugar, meat, and some veggies, and fruit when i'm really craving something sweet. I think I've made other post about how amazing I feel having done this for some 3+ months now. I really don't want to go back to how I used to eat.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 29, 2011)

escapist said:


> lol ok, seriously though, you really think he eats that way all the time? I don't know about you but I can't afford to eat Fast food every day. I tend to agree wholeheartedly about quality of food but I have a sneaking suspension there is a reason he is doing the video's. He would not be the first Super Sized Person offered and given things to do things for the enjoyment of fan's . I think the topic is being blown way out of proportion is all. I don't know anybody who hasn't gorged themselves on a large unhealthy meal at one time or another. Hell my family must be down right EVIL because we have a tradition of giving a 1 year old their own entire cake to destroy on their birthday they often go in face first!
> 
> I myself mostly eat whole grains, low to no sugar, meat, and some veggies, and fruit when i'm really craving something sweet. I think I've made other post about how amazing I feel having done this for some 3+ months now. I really don't want to go back to how I used to eat.



I eat leafy greens, fruits and vegetables, and stay away from meat. I feel amazing and full of energy every day. I love having my kale, spinach, sunflower shoots, wheat grass, apples, oranges, persimmons, celery and cucumbers everyday. 

I'm just not sure what the point of saying what I eat has anything to do with anything. 

Having it happen once or all the time has nothing to do with either, I'm pretty sure I said fast food was unhealthy, not that eating it in large quantities was unhealthy. It's just not healthy at all.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I eat leafy greens, fruits and vegetables, and stay away from meat. I feel amazing and full of energy every day. I love having my kale, spinach, sunflower shoots, wheat grass, apples, oranges, persimmons, celery and cucumbers everyday.
> 
> I'm just not sure what the point of saying what I eat has anything to do with anything.
> 
> Having it happen once or all the time has nothing to do with either, I'm pretty sure I said fast food was unhealthy, not that eating it in large quantities was unhealthy. It's just not healthy at all.



I agree with you on the last part for sure.

Over the summer I started a health food diet, all organic, etc etc. Felt AMAZING. The school starts back up and I just dont have the time to cook up this amazing stuff like I did. Fast food literally just makes you feel so sluggish and horrible. I do still eat fast food as of now (let's be real here) but I do at least get something not completely horrible. I usually eat of the childs menu XD


----------



## J34 (Nov 30, 2011)

So this past year the guy who won the Nathan's Hot Dog challenge ate 62 hot dogs in 10 minutes. Dunno the ratio of hot dogs to McNuggets but I believe it is more.

I doubt he does this every day, if he was doing this daily then yes there is cause for concern.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 30, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> As everyone is entitled to their opinion..I have to say that calling someone gross in public is not cute.



Totally



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I agree with you completely, but I think the original question was, should this be moved to the feedee/weight gain/foodee board as it seems more geared towards that.



I know, I just felt like the guy was kinda getting verbally pummeled... Remember, cyber bullying is fun for no one



Zowie said:


> This was my main point. It's his business, and it's the business of people who enjoy that lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think that we have a better sense of empathy or health consciousness. I may just be a self-righteous prick though. Haha.




Oy, a SHMEXY prick... you shmick!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 30, 2011)

i think the big issue here is that nick joined dims saying that he needed to lose weight or he felt he would die. instead of receiving support for that he obviously found the opposite and is now doing mcnugget challenge and cheezeburgah videos.

and the question here is if this is what he really wants or is he just caught up in all of the attention?


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont think Nick said anything about joining dims because he wanted to lose weight to avoid dying....

I believe he said he wanted to lose weight because no one accepted him as being a big guy, and couldn't find someone to love him, or makes friends.

Now he sees that no one will accept him as fat or small on this board...


----------



## agouderia (Nov 30, 2011)

escapist said:


> Ok as a former 500+ guy I have to say what you guys consider a TON of food might not really be that much to us. Today I had 2-3 Cups Mashed Potato's with cheese, 4 Cuts of 8-10oz Prime rib 2 Cuts of Beef Brisket, 1-2 cups Pulled Pork, 8 4-6oz Beer battered Cod, 2 Pork Spring Rolls, 4 Meatballs, 1 Cup Chinese chicken & Mushroom a slice of pizza. This does not include the stuff I took off Chicken Leg's plate. Or the 2 Soda's and 2 Cups of water. .....and that was just Lunch. ....and I'm under 500 lbs.
> 
> 
> I should also add I did not do this for a video stunt, or to prove my awesomeness on a food challenge. I just like to treat myself sometimes and have fantastic tasting food, and it was mostly really well done...



See ... that's exactly what makes the difference.

Most of us FFAs here clearly are fond of watching an SS/BHM eat and indulge himself, even in amounts way beyond the norm. 
But the image most of us have in mind probably is rather close - cliché as it may be - to something like in Marco Ferreri's _'La Grande Bouffe'_ : A table loaded with fine food, varied, visually appealing, some of it with obvious nutrional value or at least excellent quality 'sins'. Then our BHM in the midst of it, naked is just fine, relishing these delights, the big tummy swelling, becoming bigger and rounder -maybe even fueling our erotic imagination by doing teasing comparisons to the glazed piglet which is the cute center-piece of the table.

The positive aspects of such a scenario - the charming scenary, the good quality food, the nutrition it offers, the special occasion - lets all the subconscious guilt we might have for the potential hazardous side-effects of our fetish take a back seat. So we can just enjoy the sensuous spectacle for the time being.

Watching a seriously cute 700 pound SSBHM eat deep fried crap out of paper containers doesn't do the job for probably the vast majority of us. It just lets all the worries we inherently have about the dark sides of our preferences surface - and a number of posters here have expressed these.

I mainly read sincere concern and less bashing out of most of these posts - especially since the same FFAs have posted quite enthusiastic comments to some of the OPs other videos.

So I hope the OP can take the critical remarks as they are meant - to be a bit wiser in how he indulges himself in the future - and maybe sharing more videos both he and the FFA can enjoy whole-heartedly.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 30, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> I dont think Nick said anything about joining dims because he wanted to lose weight to avoid dying....
> 
> I believe he said he wanted to lose weight because no one accepted him as being a big guy, and couldn't find someone to love him, or makes friends.
> 
> Now he sees that no one will accept him as fat or small on this board...



The about me section on your youtube says "600-700 pound man trying to lose weight.....and to save my life".

Talking in the third person is probably the most annoying shit ever. This is your account, you have not fooled me otherwise.

This message is super passive aggressive for numerous reasons. NO ONE here was all "Oh, that Nick guy sucks". No, some simply questioned this because this was not your original intention. and alot of members here clearly are okay with what you are doing. I don't know where you come around acting like the whole board hates you because of two people questioning what you do.

If you're really so concerned about the members here liking you, maybe you should actually post on the boards once in a while instead of just posting stuff about your videos. 

I don't think anyone here hates you. But chill out with the passive aggressiveness.


----------



## Tad (Nov 30, 2011)

It was this sort of discussion that led to the creation of the weight board, way back when. But the BHM/FFA board has always been a bit of a catch all, having aspects of the main board, the lounge, even the fashion and health boards at times.....and yes, some bits that would more properly be on the fat sexuality or weight boarde. So the discussion on where to put this is a pretty legitimate one, I thing--there are reasons to argue it both ways.

Given which, until a mod says otherwise, I guess it stays here.

I've not watched the video, but just from the subject line I'd say this: Nick, far fewer women than men (even amongst FA) seem impressed by this sort of thing. Ultimately it is your body, and something like this does get attention I guess....but I'm thinking that your time and effort could get more useful responses if spent in different ways.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 30, 2011)

agouderia said:


> See ... that's exactly what makes the difference.
> 
> Most of us FFAs here clearly are fond of watching an SS/BHM eat and indulge himself, even in amounts way beyond the norm.
> But the image most of us have in mind probably is rather close - cliché as it may be - to something like in Marco Ferreri's _'La Grande Bouffe'_ : A table loaded with fine food, varied, visually appealing, some of it with obvious nutrional value or at least excellent quality 'sins'. Then our BHM in the midst of it, naked is just fine, relishing these delights, the big tummy swelling, becoming bigger and rounder -maybe even fueling our erotic imagination by doing teasing comparisons to the glazed piglet which is the cute center-piece of the table.
> ...



There is nothing sincere about cyber bulling and Zowie, Hozay, Fishcharming, etc are already known for it. If they talk to him behind the scenes then I can see it as sincere. However, I have already seen Hozay poke fun of Nick's vids in other threads.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 30, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> There is nothing sincere about cyber bulling and Zowie, Hozay, Fishcharming, etc are already known for it. If they talk to him behind the scenes then I can see it as sincere. However, I have already seen Hozay poke fun of Nick's vids in other threads.



I disagree. No one in here has said anything inherently negative about him.....They are simply pointing out the hypocrisy, if you will, that he is expressing by saying he wants and needs to lose weight to save his life, yet basks in the attention he is getting from the chaser community and does videos like this, which aren't good for a person who feels his life is in jeopardy due to his weight.

No one, to my knowledge anyways, hates him or wishes him ill will. They are simply pointing out that these weren't his original intentions and questioning if he should be doing this or continuing his original goal.


----------



## Shosho (Nov 30, 2011)

Nick, it is not that we don't like you, because we do At least I do. But eating 100 nuggets is not healthy at all. As many other have said, haha.. 
But I don't understand why you do this.. You said you wanted to loose weight, so why don't you eat 100 of something healthy, if you have to film yourself eating. 
I wouldn't have watched it anyway, but I don't think people would hate on that


----------



## Paquito (Nov 30, 2011)

Sigh. I'm going to side-step the health discussion because:

I don't know Nick well enough to make statements about his health.
his health is his business, not mine.
while I am genuinely concerned that Nick has taken a totally opposite route (from wanting to lose weight for health concerns to playing directly into the hands of encouragers) for attention, it's ultimately not my ability to make life choices for him.
I don't see anything wrong with rerouting these kinds of posts to the Weight Board, though. I mean, that's what the Weight Board is for. I see no reason why he can't post this part of his lifestyle there and still talk here about other things in his life. I don't know, make a Nick thread on the Weight Board and link to it in your signature.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 30, 2011)

People would hate on anything. Nature of the beast.


Also, it's kind of funny that we are all talking about how healthy we are, and what's healthy, and what's not healthy, and we are on dimensions. The average non-dims member, obese or not, would most likely condemn everything on here as unhealthy, including my fat ass. If it's someone from the health field, double the condemnation. Most of us are fat, all of use are here, and any moralizing feels like the "my fat is different from your fat" game.

Lastly, I don't know Nick's issues, don't need to, and most likely never will. I also don't know the potential employment situation for a 700 lb man. Might be hard to get and keep a job at that weight. If he's doing films to pay the rent, buy his other groceries, and live the life he wants, then who am I to say shit? That is, unless I'm willing to support him myself. While it may seem hypocritical of him to eat 100 McNuggets, if he does this "onstage," and progresses toward his goal of weight loss offstage, then it might actually make sense. Of course, I'm giving Nick the benefit of the doubt in a major way.

Nick, figure out what you actually want, and then move forward in a purposeful way toward that goal. I'm not going to watch the films, or condemn you for them. Good luck.


----------



## escapist (Nov 30, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I eat leafy greens, fruits and vegetables, and stay away from meat. I feel amazing and full of energy every day. I love having my kale, spinach, sunflower shoots, wheat grass, apples, oranges, persimmons, celery and cucumbers everyday.
> 
> I'm just not sure what the point of saying what I eat has anything to do with anything.
> 
> Having it happen once or all the time has nothing to do with either, I'm pretty sure I said fast food was unhealthy, not that eating it in large quantities was unhealthy. It's just not healthy at all.



I guess its all where you get your fast food. I often get chicken salads and whatnot at Jack in the box, and Taco Salad's. What you eat has everything to do with it as well as the combinations of what you eat. You can eat a ton of meat & fat as long as you don't add something to up your blood sugar and cause you to store the added fat and calories. In fact there is a documentary out there were the guy did the opposite of the "SuperSize me" video and he lost weight eating fast food. 

If people worried about eating healthy all the time we would probably have other health issues stemming from stress, anxiety, and a whole bunch of other problems. Like I said, (aka my point if you missed it) eating crazy every once in a while isn't a big deal.


----------



## escapist (Nov 30, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I know, I just felt like the guy was kinda getting verbally pummeled... Remember, cyber bullying is fun for no one



Man, its practically a way of life for some people on this board. Especially when you think about the fact that there is a lot that goes on behind the scenes of Dim's. PM's, video chats, money spent (feeding and traveling), sexual fantasy fulfilled, etc. For some people that's a lot of pressure so they end up becoming bullies on the board to 'protect' there social status...and well some people are just mean lol.


----------



## escapist (Nov 30, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> People would hate on anything. Nature of the beast.



"Haters gonna hate" - Katt Williams



> Nick, figure out what you actually want, and then move forward in a purposeful way toward that goal.



Ooooo Sounds like someone knows the secret  good stuff!


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont get how this is any different than what goes on in the paysite section. Haters need to back up off this peace train and get their own fucking priorities straight before they come in and fuck with someone else.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 30, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> I dont get how this is any different than what goes on in the paysite section. Haters need to back up off this peace train and get their own fucking priorities straight before they come in and fuck with someone else.


Darling, this thread has mostly been a peace train. Nobody is being nasty, and most people have been putting forth their opinions in a respectful manner. 

There is a HUGE difference between cyber bullying and what has been going on in this thread. I see all the people "known for it" using their manners on this issue. And then being singled out for who they are instead of how they have behaved in this thread. 

Nick, I said it before, but do what makes you happy. Just realise that in some places it's not going to be as well received as you might like. Even in sites like this there are many different niches.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 30, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Darling, this thread has mostly been a peace train. Nobody is being nasty, and most people have been putting forth their opinions in a respectful manner.
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between cyber bullying and what has been going on in this thread. I see all the people "known for it" using their manners on this issue. And then being singled out for who they are instead of how they have behaved in this thread.
> 
> Nick, I said it before, but do what makes you happy. Just realise that in some places it's not going to be as well received as you might like. Even in sites like this there are many different niches.



I really want to rep you for this but it wont let me


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 30, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> There is nothing sincere about cyber bulling and Zowie, Hozay, Fishcharming, etc are already known for it. If they talk to him behind the scenes then I can see it as sincere. However, I have already seen Hozay poke fun of Nick's vids in other threads.



it's true, i am totally a cyber bully! now give me your porn money or i will stuff you in your inbox!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 30, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> it's true, i am totally a cyber bully! now give me your porn money or i will stuff you in your inbox!


I'd rather you just stuff my inbox.


Anyhoo..this isn't Greenpeace. You're in the wrong fucking forum to be bitching about a peace train. Dissension is NOT hate. Peace out, Bitches.

Oh and before anyone comes back with something vaguely coherent (and I use the word vaguely generously) My retort will be BLAH BLAH BLAH suck it, too. Save yourself breath that can be better utilized toking up into further incoherence.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 30, 2011)

double post...


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 30, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> it's true, i am totally a cyber bully! now give me your porn money or i will stuff you in your inbox!




someone is telling you lies if you believe I pay for my porn...now eat a messy sammich slowly in a public place..dangit.


----------



## escapist (Nov 30, 2011)

agouderia said:


> See ... that's exactly what makes the difference.
> 
> Most of us FFAs here clearly are fond of watching an SS/BHM eat and indulge himself, even in amounts way beyond the norm.
> But the image most of us have in mind probably is rather close - cliché as it may be - to something like in Marco Ferreri's _'La Grande Bouffe'_ : A table loaded with fine food, varied, visually appealing, some of it with obvious nutrional value or at least excellent quality 'sins'. Then our BHM in the midst of it, naked is just fine, relishing these delights, the big tummy swelling, becoming bigger and rounder -maybe even fueling our erotic imagination by doing teasing comparisons to the glazed piglet which is the cute center-piece of the table.
> ...



Ok, I totally get that. I see where your coming from.

------------------------

As for other comments toward moving this to a different section....Dims really is dominated by BBW's not BHM's. We tend to actually repeat topics on this sub-section rather than post in "their" area. We simply feel as big dudes, this is our home and don't really mind letting them have the rest of it.


----------



## BrokenCassette (Nov 30, 2011)

agouderia said:


> See ... that's exactly what makes the difference.
> 
> Most of us FFAs here clearly are fond of watching an SS/BHM eat and indulge himself, even in amounts way beyond the norm.
> But the image most of us have in mind probably is rather close - cliché as it may be - to something like in Marco Ferreri's _'La Grande Bouffe'_ : A table loaded with fine food, varied, visually appealing, some of it with obvious nutrional value or at least excellent quality 'sins'. Then our BHM in the midst of it, naked is just fine, relishing these delights, the big tummy swelling, becoming bigger and rounder -maybe even fueling our erotic imagination by doing teasing comparisons to the glazed piglet which is the cute center-piece of the table.
> ...



This was worded so perfectly. I'm sure a lot of the FFAs on here can relate to that. I, personally, would be much more receptive to a scenario like the one painted in this post than the one we're seeing in these videos.


----------



## imfree (Nov 30, 2011)

agouderia said:


> See ... that's exactly what makes the difference.
> 
> Most of us FFAs here clearly are fond of watching an SS/BHM eat and indulge himself, even in amounts way beyond the norm.
> But the image most of us have in mind probably is rather close - cliché as it may be - to something like in Marco Ferreri's _'La Grande Bouffe'_ : A table loaded with fine food, varied, visually appealing, *some of it with obvious nutrional value or at least excellent quality 'sins'.* Then our BHM in the midst of it, naked is just fine, relishing these delights, the big tummy swelling, becoming bigger and rounder -maybe even fueling our erotic imagination by doing teasing comparisons to the glazed piglet which is the cute center-piece of the table.
> ...



First, do no harm, better yet, do good! Great post!


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 1, 2011)

peace motherfucking train. deal.


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 1, 2011)

I eat like shit, I'm fat AND I love big guys. Still horrified at these videos. So there.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 1, 2011)

escapist said:


> Man, its practically a way of life for some people on this board. Especially when you think about the fact that there is a lot that goes on behind the scenes of Dim's. PM's, video chats, money spent (feeding and traveling), sexual fantasy fulfilled, etc. For some people that's a lot of pressure so they end up becoming bullies on the board to 'protect' there social status...and well some people are just mean lol.



I'm kind of an asshole at times. But when its fun. I just felt bad for ol' dude.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 1, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I eat like shit, I'm fat AND I love big guys. Still horrified at these videos. So there.



so dont watch them? Like I said, how is this any different than the paysite board? Chicks gorge themselves on shit food all the fucking time and guys are yankin to it. This dude posts a video of a chicken nugget challenge and hes jumped on? Its just fucked up.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 1, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I eat like shit, I'm fat AND I love big guys. Still horrified at these videos. So there.



Fat from where? Dat booty maybe


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Dec 1, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> so dont watch them? Like I said, how is this any different than the paysite board? Chicks gorge themselves on shit food all the fucking time and guys are yankin to it. This dude posts a video of a chicken nugget challenge and hes jumped on? Its just fucked up.




As I posted earlier..... NO ONE was mean to him. I've seen mean on this board......and I must say everyone was very polite when expressing their CONCERNS.

And you're almost right comparing the female paysite models. But how many of them are or were recently in fear of their weight ending their lives? I can think of two maybe at the top of my head. 

ANd if were going to compare him to the models.....the female models dont come all up here with their vids to whore out, THEY POST IT IN THE WEIGHT ROOM.

Don't get so butthurt, there is absolutely no animosity that I can see here and the white knights on this thread are making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 1, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I eat like shit, I'm fat AND I love big guys. Still horrified at these videos. So there.




WHAT!!! Youre not fat!!


----------



## Melian (Dec 1, 2011)

Isn't "cyber bullying" more of an invasion of personal online space? If anything, what is going on here is extreme criticism of public material. Unless Hozay is also spamming the guy's facebook with pictures of his dick or something


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 1, 2011)

yea my butt hurts, but not from this place. say whaaat


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Isn't "cyber bullying" more of an invasion of personal online space? If anything, what is going on here is extreme criticism of public material. Unless Hozay is also spamming the guy's facebook with pictures of his dick or something



I only do that to you 

Check your mail ;-)


----------



## Melian (Dec 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I only do that to you
> 
> Check your mail ;-)



Oh fuck...it's happening again.


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 1, 2011)

This thread. Wow.

P.S. still horrified


----------



## escapist (Dec 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Isn't "cyber bullying" more of an invasion of personal online space?



I'm not sure lets see.

"Whether the bully is male or female, their purpose is to intentionally embarrass others, harass, intimidate, or make threats online to one another. This bullying occurs via email, text messaging, posts to blogs, and Web sites." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber-bullying

Kinda what I expected to find. Its basically social/psychological attacks just in an online/digital-media context.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 1, 2011)

WHOA NELLY!!! I started the cyber bullying shit as a joke. You know, like them there TV commercials. I didn't literally mean Hoze was being a bully


----------



## Melian (Dec 1, 2011)

escapist said:


> I'm not sure lets see.
> 
> "Whether the bully is male or female, their purpose is to intentionally embarrass others, harass, intimidate, or make threats online to one another. This bullying occurs via email, text messaging, posts to blogs, and Web sites." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber-bullying
> 
> Kinda what I expected to find. Its basically social/psychological attacks just in an online/digital-media context.



Eek...that's a slippery slope.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Dec 1, 2011)

escapist said:


> I'm not sure lets see.
> 
> "Whether the bully is male or female, their purpose is to intentionally embarrass others, harass, intimidate, or make threats online to one another. This bullying occurs via email, text messaging, posts to blogs, and Web sites." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber-bullying
> 
> Kinda what I expected to find. Its basically social/psychological attacks just in an online/digital-media context.



Yeah, from this definition he was not being cyber bullied.


----------



## biglynch (Dec 1, 2011)

Just a very quick point. In 3 pages nick has posted twice. Why the big debate if he himself shows little intrest in the thread. I'm neither bothered or impressed with the video, and he hardly post. Big ole pile of nothing.


----------



## escapist (Dec 1, 2011)

biglynch said:


> Just a very quick point. In 3 pages nick has posted twice. Why the big debate if he himself shows little intrest in the thread. I'm neither bothered or impressed with the video, and he hardly post. Big ole pile of nothing.



ROFL - Welcome to Dim's!

(We are Master-Debaters) We will debate about everything, and nothing all at the same time here.


----------



## Deanna (Dec 1, 2011)

Too many bricks have been shat here.

This is Dimensions. It's not Weight Watchers Forum or Anti-Fast Food Let's All Eat Alfalfa Sprouts And Rice Paper Whathaveyou Forum. People do weird ass shit here sometimes. I like what was said earlier that the BHM board is a catch-all. Nick shouldn't have to post his pig-out vids in the Weight Board that is predominately ruled by gaining BBW's and admirers. 

The title "100 Chicken Mcnugget Challenge by 700 lb man!" cannot be clearer about what you are getting into when you click on it. If you click on it and are disgusted, well, that's your deal.

Peace.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 1, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'll add my "amen" to that. Most restaurant food is horribly loaded with salt, so a person should watch out.



One nugget has 100 mg sodium, so 100 would have 10,000 mg or 10g. That's toxic!

On the other hand, a cake donut has only 76 mg sodium, so actually....


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2011)

Four pages of bullshit (much like the nutritional value of a chicken-like-substance nugget-thingy). We need a lot more nuggets of wisdom to get to 100. You people are slacking. I am disappoint.

EDT: oh yeah...PEACE!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 1, 2011)

did someone say peace??? peacefrog!


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm just cracking up at this thread...Dims...always predictable.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2011)

Pee Wee's Playhouse will be right back after these messages.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Dec 2, 2011)

Cors said:


> I agree with the others but I cannot help but wonder.
> 
> Do paysite models who gorge on huge quantities of food for their fans on the Weight Board or Paysite Board, post about food addictions, health issues, general unhappiness with their size and their desire to lose weight elsewhere (as it is their right to do so) get a better reception than this man?



This.

Everyone has a point, but this one got too little credit imo.


Edit: BTW, what should he stuff himself next with. 100 crops of lettuce just to compensate?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I can understand what's going on here, and I can kinda relate.

It's a case of someone finding their self-confidence and self-respect. Dims isn't exactly the best place for a person still looking for those. It's easy to get drunk on the attention one can get on here, and it can lead someone to do ridiculous things.

At some point every one of us has to draw the line and decide to take care of ourselves like we deserve.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 2, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> At some point every one of us has to draw the line and decide to take care of ourselves like we deserve.



I guess complete strangers feel the need to draw the line for others.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 2, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> I guess complete strangers feel the need to draw the line for others.



Maybe they shouldn't. And maybe they wouldn't if anyone doing so wasn't obviously conflicted.

Still. Nick, I hope you figure out what it is you want out of life, if that's making appeals for help to lose weight/ go on TV weight loss shows.... go for it.
If it's making youtube videos of yourself eating enough sodium to clear a driveway, go for it.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 2, 2011)

It would be rather Epic if you were to do a spread then a promo in the pay-site board.


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 2, 2011)

I just had the 20 pc and can't fathom more with the processed taste.
Though sensing for the OP, it could be one last hurrah before doing without all the fast food and other foods while undergoing lifestyle changes.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I eat like shit, I'm fat AND I love big guys.



*YEAH AND I"M A SSBBW if you are FAT....................:doh:

*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 2, 2011)

GordoNegro said:


> Though sensing for the OP, it could be one last hurrah before doing without all the fast food and other foods while undergoing lifestyle changes.



This is what I thought, too. Maybe it's that one last bad binge before the long fight through detox and addiction help. I mean... I did that for mine (booze), so those with a food addiction might be the same.

But I also feel that those who've mentionned being drunk on attention are more right about it. That's what it seems like. 

Perhaps Nick saw the Paysite models doing it and having great reviews from their audience, so he thought the FFA audience would receive him the same. It's a very strong possilibity. 

I just hope fast food isn't an every day (or almost every day) occurrence in his life or I would be very very worried for him.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Dec 3, 2011)

My girlfriend said it was a rather hot video and for once my bisexual side kicked in watching it ahaha. 

Your video has made me jealous of your size dear sir it just makes me sad how your being ridiculed when I thought what I get is bad with comments at me like "LOL U NOT 600lb U WANNABE GAINER GTFO"

You only live once so you might as well enjoy your life without limits set upon ye' by other people!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 10, 2011)

Mass consumption videos just disgust me on every level in general. When I saw one of a fat dude eating Pizza Rolls, I could never eat them again. His wheezing and barely breathing while shoving salty, cheesy, fried shit in his mouth was actually quite depressing.

I'm fat and I've always been fat, but that doesn't mean that gluttony is something to celebrate and applaud. There's a line between food addiction and jovial feasting. It's a struggle sometimes, but it's only ever the terrible emotions that would make you eat 100 nuggets or a bucket of ice cream. No good can come of it.

Doing it for entertainment is even worse.

Not gonna soapbox further because I don't believe in telling people how to live their lives, but that's the perspective I'm seeing. It takes a sad person who is desperate for attention to do that on camera like that.

These boards are about acceptance, sure, but they're not about self-destruction.


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Dec 10, 2011)

I love my life, and who I am, and I enjoyed making that video, Im not sad or desperate, I did it for $150 and the challenge to see if I could eat 100 nuggets like so many others who challenged 100 mcnuggets, I think your a sad excuse for a human being


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 10, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> I love my life, and who I am, and I enjoyed making that video, Im not sad or desperate, I did it for $150 and the challenge to see if I could eat 100 nuggets like so many others who challenged 100 mcnuggets, I think your a sad excuse for a human being


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 10, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> These boards are about acceptance, sure, but they're not about self-destruction.



You sure about that?


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Dec 10, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Hey Nick! You're sexy enough without gimmicks! Do what makes you happy, not what makes the bimbos squeal!



Amen!

Though if the nuggets make ya happy.. make sure they don't skimp on the SAWSE next time!


----------



## escapist (Dec 11, 2011)

I just have to say this is to funny:

"I'm fat and I've always been fat, but that doesn't mean that *gluttony* is something to celebrate and applaud." - Ninja *Glutton*

:doh:

- That is all -


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


>



Same. I just have no words anymore. It's just not worth it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 11, 2011)

escapist said:


> I just have to say this is to funny:
> 
> "I'm fat and I've always been fat, but that doesn't mean that *gluttony* is something to celebrate and applaud." - Ninja *Glutton*
> 
> ...



lol that's like my name being "SatanSoldier27" and saying "I do not condone satanism"


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 11, 2011)

escapist said:


> I just have to say this is to funny:
> 
> "I'm fat and I've always been fat, but that doesn't mean that *gluttony* is something to celebrate and applaud." - Ninja *Glutton*
> 
> ...



:blush: I realized that after I wrote it, but you still get the point I was trying to make.


----------



## escapist (Dec 11, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> :blush: I realized that after I wrote it, but you still get the point I was trying to make.



Hey man at some point we all have a "fail". Its what we do after it that separates the men from the boy's 

....and don't sweat it man, it was funny.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 12, 2011)

escapist said:


> Hey man at some point we all have a "fail". Its what we do after it that separates the men from the boy's
> 
> ....and don't sweat it man, it was funny.



Or I can resort to childish semantics and claim that I'm a "ninja" glutton which denotes tact and subtlety while a normal glutton represents opulent overindulgence.

I win.


----------



## escapist (Dec 12, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Or I can resort to childish semantics and claim that I'm a "ninja" glutton which denotes tact and subtlety while a normal glutton represents opulent overindulgence.
> 
> I win.



Yeah but a Ninja also represents an Honor-less Warrior-Assassin who does whatever it takes to kill/betray/steal from his target. They were the Whatever-it-takes tool of warlords who could not or would not challenge their enemy face to face.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 12, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Or I can resort to childish semantics and claim that I'm a "ninja" glutton which denotes tact and subtlety while a normal glutton represents opulent overindulgence.
> 
> I win.



or that you're a glutton for all things ninja...


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 12, 2011)

or.....









Ta...Dow


***its for sale right now via amazon.com and you can use the Amazon banner on the top of the board to help Dims


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 12, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> or.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this made me chuckle


----------



## Fatfanplus (Dec 13, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> I dont think Nick said anything about joining dims because he wanted to lose weight to avoid dying....
> 
> I believe he said he wanted to lose weight because no one accepted him as being a big guy, and couldn't find someone to love him, or makes friends.
> 
> Now he sees that no one will accept him as fat or small on this board...




Nick,
I've told you this in a private message on the other site you go to, and I'll tell you here too:

If you want to make friends, or people to like you, you need to STOP portraying yourself in videos as an _object_.

If all you do is post videos of yourself stuffing yourself with food, then most people are going to think of you as a pig who stuffs himself with food.

How about making a video, where you sit and talk from the heart about who you are, what you want in life, and even talk bluntly about why/how you got to 700 pounds. Show the people on the internet who you are.
That's a better way to get people to know you than eating 100 McNuggets.

Russ


----------



## lynnrockabilly (Dec 13, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's a case of someone finding their self-confidence and self-respect. Dims isn't exactly the best place for a person still looking for those. It's easy to get drunk on the attention one can get on here, and it can lead someone to do ridiculous things.
> 
> At some point every one of us has to draw the line and decide to take care of ourselves like we deserve.



I think you nailed the post on its head. This post has taken off in all sorts of directions, but the one that I want to focus on for just one second is why Nick posted it. 

He said he wanted to feel accepted and have someone love him. I don't personally know how a link to a video accomplishes that. 

Honestly, right now I'm still rarely posting so that I can get to know the crew. There is a lot more listening and reading involved before I can say that I've gotten friends on the site... but posting a text line message and starting a thread with a video isn't the same thing to me. 

Individuals who choose to stay at the size they are--skinny, average, big, whatever--do it because they are okay with their size. Maybe feeling comfortable in your own skin isn't going to be 100% the case every day of your life, but if you want to gain or lose weight, normally it is one or the other for a set amount of time. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought Nick wanted to initially lose weight (as stated in the cited You Tube profile page) but is now flaunting the gaining aspect of himself. This contradicts what he said he wants, so as a FFA, I'm confused. More than that, I wouldn't want to push weight gain, weight loss, or stability of all the weight if my partner/friend/lover/etc. is not even sure what he wants. So this video makes me scratch my head because I don't know what Nick's intentions are--in totality--aside from meet a lady.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Dec 14, 2011)

Fatfanplus said:


> Nick,
> I've told you this in a private message on the other site you go to, and I'll tell you here too:
> 
> If you want to make friends, or people to like you, you need to STOP portraying yourself in videos as an _object_.
> ...




Someone give this guy/gal a fucking medal for pointing out what it's really about along with the post above mine.


----------



## escapist (Dec 14, 2011)

Fatfanplus said:


> Nick,
> I've told you this in a private message on the other site you go to, and I'll tell you here too:
> 
> If you want to make friends, or people to like you, you need to STOP portraying yourself in videos as an _object_.
> ...



I'm at a loss cause on other sites he says he's only 400 lbs in his profile. That said I'm not at a loss on his motivations. He said he did the video's for *$$$* not friends.


----------



## cakeboy (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't mind being objectified. HMU ladies!

p.s. chicken mcnuggets are barely chicken and more mcchunk than mcnugget - discuss.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 23, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> I don't mind being objectified. HMU ladies!
> 
> p.s. chicken mcnuggets are barely chicken and more mcchunk than mcnugget - discuss.



post pics of you eating cake so I can objectify you.

thank you


----------



## The Educator (Dec 27, 2011)

Shouldn't a person be free to be objectified if that's what they want?


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 28, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YEAH AND I"M A SSBBW if you are FAT....................:doh:
> 
> *



Really? Are you serious right now?


----------



## Goreki (Dec 28, 2011)

The Educator said:


> Shouldn't a person be free to be objectified if that's what they want?


That totally defeats the purpose of objectification.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 28, 2011)

The Educator said:


> Shouldn't a person be free to be objectified if that's what they want?



I want to objectify your I.Q. so post more thought provoking posts..thank you. 


Are you a bhm by the way or just FA?


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 28, 2011)

Should we pitch in to get chicken mcnuggets for Chicken Legs.....or am I totally lost?


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll get you chicken nuggets juicy butt.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 28, 2011)

So hungry... I want nuggets


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Dec 28, 2011)

BTDubz....

What happend to OP? lol. He kind of fell off the face of the earth posting on various places.


----------



## escapist (Dec 28, 2011)

Goreki said:


> That totally defeats the purpose of objectification.



Not at all. Some of us enjoy being objectified daily and its good for the objectifier and the person being objectified. :happy:


----------



## Goreki (Dec 28, 2011)

escapist said:


> Not at all. Some of us enjoy being objectified daily and its good for the objectifier and the person being objectified. :happy:


Silly escapist, objects don't have feelings!


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay. So...if people don't want to see a big dude chowing down on a bunch of nuggets, why did they click on this post? I'm confused, man. It's not like he marked it as "Pretty little unicorn adventuring" or something. 

Let him do what he wants, and I'm sure there were plenty of people who enjoyed it. If you DON'T enjoy watching gluttony, then don't lead yourself to it. Very simple.

Like, I don't like anal. So if I'm on a website, I wouldn't click "SOME GIRL GETTIN' THINGS UP HER BUTT"

Kay? Kay. Cool.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 29, 2011)

the chicken nugget challenge is whack. i would like to see him do the cacao challenge or the cinnamon challenge or the milk challenge! now that would be impressive! 

Man up, nick!!!


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Dec 29, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the chicken nugget challenge is whack. i would like to see him do the cacao challenge or the cinnamon challenge or the milk challenge! now that would be impressive!
> 
> Man up, nick!!!



Oh god.....I did the milk challenge about 6 yrs ago. NEVAR AGAIN....................... XD


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 29, 2011)

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Oh god.....I did the milk challenge about 6 yrs ago. NEVAR AGAIN....................... XD



Just thinking about the milk challenge makes me nauseous. 


It's just... too much effin' milk!


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh god. The milk challenge. That brings up bad memories of WoW and cleaning up my ex's keyboard. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 29, 2011)

Am I the only person who didn't think he had enough sauce?  It all looked so.......dry. *parched*


----------



## escapist (Dec 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Am I the only person who didn't think he had enough sauce? It all looked so.......dry. *parched*



Nope I was totally with ya! Needs some Ranch and BBQ sauce.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Dec 29, 2011)

escapist said:


> Nope I was totally with ya! Needs some Ranch and BBQ sauce.



or, you know, replace the mcnuggets with chicken selects.......mcnuggets throughly gross me out.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 2, 2012)

Buffetbelly said:


> One nugget has 100 mg sodium, so 100 would have 10,000 mg or 10g. That's toxic!
> 
> On the other hand, a cake donut has only 76 mg sodium, so actually....



Checking the McDonald's nutrition information:

Here's a link to it, requires Adobe Acrobat Reader.

... gives us 360 mg in a 4-piece meal, 540 in a 6-piece, etc. That works out to 90 mg per McNugget, not 100. That works out to 9,000 mg in the 100 pieces, or 9 grams.

For a sense of scale, consider: 9 grams is equivalent to approximately 4.5 teaspoons of table salt. (Table salt is 40% sodium by mass.)

Not fun, no, but hardly toxic. I had that much salt on Easter when I was little, to flavor all of those hard-boiled eggs.

Health is health, but let's not go hyperbolic here.

Cakeboy: Actually, McNuggets are mostly chicken. While it is "homogenized" chicken, it's still chicken, just as homogenized milk is still milk.

(Which is more than I can say for McDonald's shakes, but I digress.)


----------



## JulieD (Jan 3, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> the chicken nugget challenge is whack. i would like to see him do the cacao challenge or the cinnamon challenge or the milk challenge! now that would be impressive!
> 
> Man up, nick!!!



Oh the CINNAMON challenge...yes! Everyone should do that and post videos...


----------



## nico7_uk (Jan 7, 2012)

Just my two cents worth; as someone who used to make loads of stuffing videos/pics, I can say that it was done out of a genuine desire to meet or hear from the ladies who are into that. I did. I used to do private stuffing shows on webcam where I was encouraged to eat and drink shakes until I was ridiculously full. I loved the attention from feeders, partly for kicks and partly out of a real need to have a relationship with a feeder.

If he is doing the same then he is clearly hoping for something similar, and I say good luck to him if that's what he wants. I didn't watch the video but I think it's a little unfair the way people are judging him for that - especially on here. I know for a fact that there are ladies who probably enjoy what he is doing.

Live and let live - and stay well mate


----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 11, 2012)

Making a judgment and having an opinion on something are 2 totally different things.....I don't think anything less about Nick cuz of the video.....but still grossed out. This is where Dims is so fucked up. Ugh.....there is only one way of looking at things....thanks, Dims.


----------



## escapist (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL now that this topic is mostly burned out, I have to post this cause it came up on facebook today...check it out!


Can you guess what Mc D's food item this is?




Yep yummy tasty chicken nuggets.


This is what fast-food chicken nuggets, processed frozen chicken meat, and patties are made of. 

Heres the creation process. What they do is take parts of a chicken and put it through this machine that mechanically separate the meat from the bone. Unfortunately, that doesnt happen. What it does instead is smash EVERYTHING including the bones, eyes and guts making it come out looking like the picture above.

Since this meat is infested with bacteria, it will be soaked in ammonia in order to kill those little critters. But who wants ammonia nuggets? Not I and Im sure you dont want any either. So in order to mask the ammonia taste, they season it with a shit load of artificial flavors. 


From: http://docakilah.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/can-you-guess-what-mcdonald%E2%80%99s-food-item-this-is/


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 18, 2012)

escapist said:


> LOL now that this topic is mostly burned out, I have to post this cause it came up on facebook today...check it out!
> 
> 
> Can you guess what Mc D's food item this is?
> ...



snopes already debunked this.


----------



## escapist (Jan 18, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> snopes already debunked this.



Awww too bad, if I had to imagine what it looked like I would guess that anyways lol.

Might as well give a proper education on it: http://www.snopes.com/food/prepare/msm.asp


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, debunked BUT it IS common practice for grocery stores and supermarkets to use a product euphemistically called 'dynamite' on meat that is past its expiration date and has also lost its color. The product makes the meat very bright red and US law allows the meat to be repackaged as 'family specials' and 'for bar-b-ques' etc. and basically put a new arbitrary expiration date on the new packaging. 

Also, whenever you see chicken wrapped in big packages with a 'family' or 'cook-out' sticker and covered in herbs, that's because the herbs and spices and repackaging let them get around the law. I only know this because I have butchers and supermarket dept. managers in my family going back generations. 

Don't even ask what they do in the seafood department.


----------



## escapist (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah its only a somewhat debunk they even state it on their site. It just doesn't have the eyes and guts like the story says but the rest is true apparently.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 19, 2012)

I hardly ever post in this forum, but glanced at this thread and was pretty disappointed in all the attacking "out of concern for Nick's health" that I saw, especially on page 1. 

According to a variety of calculators, a 700 pound 30 year old sedentary man eats 4,893 calories per day just to maintain his weight. Is this accurate? Who knows. But if it is, then 100 chicken nuggets times 48 calories a piece = 4800 calories, hardly way out of the norm for a guy Nick's size. 

It is possible to be both very very fat and trying to lose for your health, and also be missing the positive attention you got from F/FAs and encouragers for the way you used to be. There's a sense of loss when people you considered friends or potential mates, who used to cheer you on for the way you were / way you ate, no longer do because you're losing. To give in to your need for attention of that kind for a moment out of loneliness, because you're still way too fat for "mainstream" folks... well, I haven't done it, but I understand it. 

Would it be good to make a habit out of this kind of thing, even if it's within one's calorie maintenance amounts? Of course not. It's crappy food. Should this guy be beaten over the head with a shovel for it, on a website for fat people and those who admire them? Absolutely not.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 19, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hardly ever post in this forum...Absolutely not.



I'm out of rep but this is a great post.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 23, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, debunked BUT it IS common practice for grocery stores and supermarkets to use a product euphemistically called 'dynamite' on meat that is past its expiration date and has also lost its color. The product makes the meat very bright red and US law allows the meat to be repackaged as 'family specials' and 'for bar-b-ques' etc. and basically put a new arbitrary expiration date on the new packaging.
> 
> Also, whenever you see chicken wrapped in big packages with a 'family' or 'cook-out' sticker and covered in herbs, that's because the herbs and spices and repackaging let them get around the law. I only know this because I have butchers and supermarket dept. managers in my family going back generations.
> 
> Don't even ask what they do in the seafood department.





Yeah, I don't think I wanna know what they do in the seafood department, but I've met a few people who could use the treatment, just sayin... 

Also, one of my grandfather's first jobs, when he came north, was taking a razor blade to frozen sides of beef, shaving the old expiration date off, and stamping a new one on.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2012)

I just checked out his latest vid (now calls himself King Gluttony) and I feel naughty for doing so. Blast him and his marketable personality and looks.


----------

